# Happy 3rd Birthday, Varik



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Varik is three years old today. Hard to believe! (No, I didn't stack him. He's waiting on his chuck-it!).


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday Varik! Handsome as ever.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Happy birthday handsome!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Looking good Varik!! Happy 3rd Birthday handsome boy!! Enjoy all your birthday treats!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Happy Birthday Varik!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday! Handsome boy!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy birthday handsome!! :wub::wub:


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks all. Hard to believe he's three years old. I think I've aged six just living with him  . On another note ... look how close a coat he has! Anyone else have one that's like that? It's a bit longer along the top but really close on his sides.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

What a handsome guy! Happy birthday!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday varik. You are certainly a very handsome boy. Hope you had a great day.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:birthday:


----------

